# Arguments



## Hotdog (Jul 4, 2020)

My husband every time we have a row he threatens divorce on me and is really starting to hate me. I meant my vows and I have once said lets get a divorce in an argument. We haven't had sex for a month and he never makes the move. He brought me a car with the promise that I get in shape I am a size 10 - he's constantly telling me off on daily basis and its really not fun.
He is working and im at home most of the time due to Covid. I don't know really what to do? Even when we were dating and argued he would break up with me.....its like he uses shock tactics and it all feels very controlling. He feels that raising his voice will make me listen but I just resent him more for it.
When I try and have a conversation calmly he interrupts and talks over me. They say the first year of marriage is the hardest - I have to agree.
I am not financially independent at the moment which is very frustrating then with this also is really quite draining.
How do I deal with this situation?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

You can try to get him to disagree in a way that is constructive, but of course you can only try. If you do try, make sure you are practicing what you preach and if you catch yourself slipping up, admit it and apologize. There are plenty of books on healthy conversation in marriage, or you can try MC since sometimes a "referee" will give participants more faith in the process.

Of course, interrupting, threatening and raising one's voice aren't constructive.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Do not get pregnant!!!!!!!

go to monster.com and find a job

then dump him


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

There isn't anything here to work with.
Get a job, secure some resources, get a place to live, and divorce him.


----------

